# Pressemitteilung: ANGEL - FLOHMARKT 2005



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2005)

Pressemitteilung von unserem neuen Partner Fachversand Stollenwerk:

*ANGEL - FLOHMARKT 2005
ANGELWELT STOLLENWERK 
NUR NOCH WENIGE PLÄTZE FREI!!!*

Was? Angel - Flohmarkt `05
Wann? Samstag, 03. Dezember - 9 bis 14 Uhr
Wo? Angelwelt Stollenwerk

*KAUFEN: *
Sie suchen Schnäppchen? Sie suchen Raritäten?
Dann sollten Sie diesen großen ANGEL-FLOHMARKT nicht verpassen. Am diesem Samstag geht es hier rund. Erwerben Sie von privaten Anbietern alles rund ums Thema Angeln.

*VERKAUFEN:* 
Haben Sie zu viel Angelruten, Rollen Zubehör oder Raritäten? 
Dann bieten Sie diese Angelartikel doch einfach zum Verkauf an. Auf unserem ANGEL-FLOHMARKT haben Sie die Möglichkeit dazu. Mitbringen sollten Sie: 1 Biertisch, 1 großer Regenschirm oder Marktschirm und natürlich Ihre Verkaufsware. Natürlich nur für private Anbieter möglich. 

*Die Teilnahme ist GRATIS !!!*

Die Ausstellerfläche ist begrenzt. Wenn Sie teilnehmen möchten, dann sprechen Sie uns bitte an - Telefon 07153/9292-0 (Herr Markus Buchelt) oder senden uns eine Mail info@fachversand-stollenwerk.de Sie erhalten dann von uns eine Teilnahmebestätigung ... oder eine Absage. Die Vergabe erfolgt nach dem Eingang.

*AKTIONEN:* 
Bei der Angelwelt Stollenwerk gibt es ebenfalls besondere Aktionen. Ein Besuch lohnt sich somit auf jeden Fall.

*ESSEN & TRINKEN: *
Für das leibliche Wohl ist natürlich gesorgt.

*DARUM: Unbedingt vorbei schauen !!!!!!!!!!*

Kontakt und weitere Infos (Anfahrt etc.) hier

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>


----------

